# PINE LAKES CEMETERY HOME HAUNT new to the forum



## hearsehaunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello haunters, my name is tony and im the owner of dallas premier home haunt pine lakes cemetery..just wanted to say hello and thanks for having me.
please check out my page http://www.facebook.com/PineLakesCemetery


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome HH, always glad to see more DFW Haunters on the board! Look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You're in Plano huh? I work in Plano, so I'll have to keep an eye on your setup this year. Good to see more DFW haunters on the board. Look forward to seeing your haunt. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Tony. Glad to have you here


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

HI! and welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Hope to see you at the Dallas M&T.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Welcome! Post your site over on the sticky in the Links section if you would like to be added to the directory!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

